

Show HN: My Latest Kids app(6-8) got Featured by Apple :) - gurvinder
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/magic-doodles-christmas/id762124389?ls=1&mt=8

======
gurvinder
Right now it is at Number 20 in Kids (6-8) Category in United States.

